# Toolemera: T. H. Witherby 1868 Price List



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

Just in from that electronic auction house that we have such a love/hate relationship with is this single page price list from 1868 for the T. H. Witherby Tool Co. As I continue to push people to my blog before the website, an action I take without regret or self-recrimination, step over to...

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/

and enjoy yourself. For your additional reading pleasure, there are links provided for further material on Witherby and Winsted over at the sites of Brian Welch and of WKFineTools

Enjoy
Gary


----------

